# Make any crappy frame awesome with polymorph thermoplastic



## ttakata73 (Apr 28, 2020)

So I bought these cheapo frames and for the life of me couldn't shoot them since they are either too small and/or twist in my hand. I've used polymorph to make bike stands and magnetic knife sheaths in the past. The stuff is amazing since you only need to heat/mold//cool and can reuse it forever. I used hot water to heat mine and a jet lighter to smooth some patched on pieces; I hear a heatgun might work better. The white goes clear when hot so is easy to see what's inside. I also added black and green pigment to some which isn't too hard if you mix it in a plastic bag. I don't know what plastic it is but it reminds me of very strong PET or polypropylene when cool. It can be drilled, but I haven't tried sanding it. It has a very long (5 minutes?) working time so I used an icewater bath to lock in the shapes. You can buy this stuff off ebay/aliexpress and probably arts/craft stores.

Anyway the key to accuracy is to not have a frame twist in your grip and the key to comfort is spreading the load across as much of your hand as possible. This stuff would make the best bicycle grips. Took 1-2 hours to make these 3. Probably 500g of material for all 3 frames. These are not pretty but shoot dramatically better within the first 10 shots and of course the comfort can't be better since they fit my hand exactly. I'm sure these could become my most accurate frames, but I still love my PP Hathcock and Taurus OTT. What's nice is if i'm not happy I can graft on more or heat it all, strip it off, and start over. With a lot of time/patience you could probably make an entire frame out of this material but I prefer fast band attachments which is why I bought these cheapo frames initially.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . You kind of made a " Bone Grip " style with one of those .


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I dig it. cool stuff. Im going to order some tonight. Bicycle grips? I ride and make custom road bikes. Thanks for sharing thats all I need is another project.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

will you pm me with the pictures of your bike stands and magnetic knife cases? Please and thank you. I dig your style and thought process.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I should be getting some poly morph stuff by June 5th. Now the hard part.....waiting.......and waiting........and more waiting.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Never heard of this polymorph thingy before... but I found it, I think.

Is this it? It's in the shape of beads?









Nice! .... I can do a TON of stuff with that.... Thanks man.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool!! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool work.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

sounds like this stuff could be a real asset in the art and craft arsenal


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

.... palm swells....


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That was a good call on that. Someone here (Angelo, was that you?) was using the stuff to make entire shooters.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Cool. Reminds me of the "Bone Grip" slingshots.


----------



## ttakata73 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes it comes in those beads mostly clear and white, but you can search colors to mix into it.

This is good stuff to have around the house. Again nothing pretty, but I put a magnet into the plastic and use it as a knife stand/sheath. The bike stand is just a giant version molded around my rim and tire. My toaster has a very strong timer spring so I threw some on so I can turn it off easier.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool, Thanks for sharing. How are your slingshot modifications shooting? Have you made any targets or spinners out of this stuff?

These would work great for the anything goes sling shot of the month competition.(ssotm)


----------



## ttakata73 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm not as accurate with loop bands yet but the stainless/green flatband frame seems good. I'm going to reshape it so it's more vertical in my grip though.

Never thought to make targets since I have the silicones, fake leather, and steel ones. I doubt it would hold up to steel ammo but you can always reuse it so maybe it would be cool to have a thin bird or rodent profile and see where you punch holes in it. I shoot rubber balls indoors so some animal spinners might be good later.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Flatten it out soft and use cookie cutters.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Former member Lee Silva worked with this a lot. Thanks for the tut.*


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

How about that?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I got the polymorph last night. Yeah! Im going to try and play with it soon. Ill keep you posted on the outcome. I looked up what you can do to it, google says you can paint it with latex paint, drill into it, carve//sand it, and reuse it indefensibly.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey, I messed around with this stuff and it seems limitless. Oh the possibilities. Its easy to use and not sticks or messy/smelly. I didnt make anything picture worthy, yet but my clogs are turning. I got 250 grams from ebay for 20$ after tax and shipping. 250grams is enough for two small handles or on e very large handle. Thanks again


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Ive been morphing this stuff all month, its awesome!. Im settling on a design with a threaded pipe and end cap for a core. that way I dont have to use as much poly plastic and i can stash ammo, extra bands, or peanut m&ms in the tube. Im using the fork from my entry for the ssotm from may. Its interchangeable. I like the design of the fork and its comfortable,has options for sights, easy band attachment. I shoot the same yoke every time just with different handles so my accuracy has improved dramatically. With different handles I can achieve numerous grip styles and experiment with new mediums.

So thank you for showing me this cool gunk.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> How about that?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


LOL......MO, I can hear those gears grinding in your head all the way down here in Georgia, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > How about that?!
> ...


.... And C5 using JBweld 'Quick Wood'... So many possibilities!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey, that stuff is better than playdough. Gives me an idea or two.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

flipgun said:


> That was a good call on that. Someone here (Angelo, was that you?) was using the stuff to make entire shooteWould you


Would you post pictures of these (non wood) pretty perfect plastic shooters please.

My handle is dying tonight. I'll get pictures and tell you about the up and downs with my relationship with this alien marvelous material.

never settle for common


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Polymorph this alien material must have leaked out from some government testing facility. Its unbelievable, easy to use, no mess, you can paint,dye,sand,carve and,cut this stuff. Its lightweight and inexpensive and easy to get. This handle used less than 250grams of the plastic pellets.

This handle has a walnut head cap,and walnut butt with a half of a walnut nut as the end cap. I call it my cranium cracker. I put a threaded rod into the handle to attach the interchangeable forks. I also wrapped the polymorph handle in supple black leather, to add grip and a little padding. The polymorph material is white unless dye is added or it is painted.The handle was kind of slick and got dirty really quick so the leather looked better and was more comfortable. All is good. Im going to be keeping this stuff close by for future projects


----------

